# Black Specks in Stool



## Guest (Mar 13, 1999)

I know it's not the most pleasant topic to discuss, but I'm new here and I've recently had an episode of what I think was ibs, and I've been noticing black specks in my stool. No bigger than an eyelash. Has anyone else noticed this? My doctor did not have an explanation as to what it could be. I am feeling a lot of anxiety and stress through all of this. I don't think that it is anything I am eating because I was almost on a liquid diet and they were still there. Any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 1999)

Snip-So glad you were able to find the site! I haven't experienced the black specks. Don't feel embarrassed about discussing any topic with the group, you will find the we are very open about all of this (which is why I really love this group). Hang in there!-DebbyO------------------


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

Welcome, Snip!Black specks *could* signal blood. Has your doctor checked you for that? I certainly don't mean to alarm you; it could be nothing at all to worry about..... just throwing out an idea here.You'll like it here because lots of caring people have lots of good ideas and support. Did you try a search? Maybe something will turn up there. Let us know if you find out, okay?


----------



## Marie (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm new also. I was just diagnosed with ibs last week. I have also noticed black specs in my stool when taking a sample for the doc. My test was neg for blood. I now think I have had ibs for over 10 years now but am finally diagnosed. I always thought my d and c was bad food, stess, or menstral problems. My doc wants me to start eating bran and has not prescribed any medication. I have not heard of taking caltrate until reading tonights bulletin. Has anyone suffered from depression because of this? I am definately not myself.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 1999)

Marie-I have suffered anxiety and some mild depression during an attack. I was starting to get depressed about my latest attack, and then I found this group. My depression is gone, and I'm determined to get on with my life. The other morning I was trying to decide if I should go to work or call in sick. I said to myself, "Either this IBS is going to beat me or I'm going to beat it." I went to work, and I managed to stay the whole day. Joining this support group was the best thing I've done in a very long time to help control my emotions. Also, you might want to talk to your doctor about the depression, if you feel it is controlling your day-to-day existence.-DebbyO------------------[This message has been edited by DebbyO (edited 03-13-99).]


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 1999)

About black specks--I have come to the conclusion that mine are pepper! I use the "Course ground" pepper and although I don't use much I really believe that is what is coming through undigested. (Might be using phycology on myself, but it works!)DebbyO--so glad to hear you went to work! I've had this mess for 40 years and your kind of thinking is the only way I have managed to survive! Depression is very common as far as I can figure out from all I read here and have experienced, but we have to learn to appreciate the good times and live around the bad ones. (Much easier said than done, I'll admit!)


----------



## Missycat (Apr 3, 1999)

DebbyO - I agree! Fight it! Take control!Marie - a lot of us do have depression because we're sick if being sick, but it can be fought! Myself - I'm on an anti-depressant. At one point I started feeling like I didn't need it anymore, but hey - if it ain't broke - it don't need fixin'!Many of us have found releif from anti-depressants and anti-anxiety drugs. It really helps us quit worrying so much about our bowels, too. It's worth looking into! And any time you feel down, come here or e-mail some of us! That's what we're here for.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 1999)

Hi Snip. I am a young male with IBS. I just had to throw this in. When I was in sixth grade, I had a rather interesting bowel movement. I know this may sound gross, but I shall always remember this. I have in jest called it my 'chocolate chip turd'. It was a pale tannish beige in colour with dark brown specks. I never could find out what caused this, however, I can only suspect that it was something I ate. I have had other weird bowel movements since, but this one I shall never forget. Just thought I throw this in, and no, I was not ill at that time. In fact it was just before my IBS initially began. Stay cool.RUNNYBUTT------------------[This message has been edited by RUNNYBUTT (edited 03-16-99).]


----------

